# NIE number for work in spain but self employed in the uk



## Sharpegaz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi thank you to everyone that ansewd my tax questions yesterday. I just have another question if i am going to be self employed in the UK invoicing a Spanish company and not staying in Spain for longer than five months would i still need an NIE number and if so what for. Would it just be for the fact of living in spain for five months or tax reasons as i believe i would be paying no tax to the spanish government as i am not there over the 182 days.

Thank you in advance for all your help amazingly useful forum.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sharpegaz said:


> Hi thank you to everyone that ansewd my tax questions yesterday. I just have another question if i am going to be self employed in the UK invoicing a Spanish company and not staying in Spain for longer than five months would i still need an NIE number and if so what for. Would it just be for the fact of living in spain for five months or tax reasons as i believe i would be paying no tax to the spanish government as i am not there over the 182 days.
> 
> Thank you in advance for all your help amazingly useful forum.


you should register as resident after 90 days & you'll get a NIE number at that time 

registering as resident is nothing to do with being tax resident though

you've said that you'll be invoicing from your UK company - no need to put the NIE on the invoices in that case - & you more than likely won't actually need the NIE for anything else, either


----------



## Sharpegaz (Apr 23, 2014)

Thats great thank you so much for your help. Best help website out there.


----------

